

Key Igniting Observations - cesarsalazar12
http://cesarsalazar.mx/observations/key-igniting-observations

======
ruycer
The idea for a new product/company comes from a long process of experiencing
situations that give you the background to create that new concept/product.
Only after that process you are ready to see those "key igniting observations"
that allow you to come up with something new.

------
aleximenez
Really interesting!

